# RIP Little Ralph



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Our little guy passed this evening I am very sorry to say.

We did everything we could for him and he will be missed very much. He was sick on and off for a long time and had some heath issues that eventually took him from us.

I am happy that he is no longer suffering and is free from whatever was ailing him.
He gets to play with his hedgie friends over the rainbow bridge.

RIP lil guy, we loved you very much.

I just want to say thankyou to everyone for their support and advice and helping to keep me sane through such a tough few days. You are all awesome.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh no, I am so sorry for your loss  

RIP little Ralph.


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear that. I'm sure he's gotten a warm welcome from all of the wonderful hedgehogs that are no longer with us, playing with all his new friends over the rainbow bridge, just like you said.

Rest in peace little Ralph


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh, I'm so sorry...  Ralph was so lucky to have you guys, you tried so hard. RIP Ralph...


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

sniff.

Bye, Ralph. You'll be missed.


----------



## Brayrox (Aug 16, 2010)

Rest In Peace Ralph


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear what happened  I always loved hearing his stories, he will be missed. *Hugs


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

*another sniff*

that is so very sad. incredibly sad.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh sweetie I am so very sorry that he wasn't able to pull through. May he rest in peace and be care free across the rainbow bridge.

Sending healing vibes to you and yours. Big Big hugs xoxox


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh no I'm so sorry. This is heartbreaking. 

You did all you could have done. RIP Ralph. You will be deeply missed.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.  
No more suffering here on this earth,Ralph's in hedgie heaven now running free with all the other hedgies with jesus looking on.

Hugs larry


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I am so sad to read this. Poor little guy. You did everything you could to try and save him but I guess heaven needed him more. 

Sending lots of hugs.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

All of you fought hard, I am so sorry.


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

I was following your post and sending very positive thoughts your way. I'm am soooooo very sorry to hear that Ralph passed. He had such wonderful hedgie parents!!! You took such wonderful care of him and did everything you possibly could. My heartfelt thoughts are with you and Ralph's hedgie dad. I know for sure he is running around and having all sorts of hedgie fun over the rainbow bridge.
Big big hugs to you

RIP Ralph!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh no! I am so very, very sorry for your loss. I know you guys did everything you could for him. Rest in peace, little Ralph - you were very much loved.


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

So sorry to hear that  

Rest in peace, little guy


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

No, this was one thing I really didn't want to hear! I thought he would pull through like he always did before. He knew you tried your best with him, and was one of the most loved little guys around. RIP Ralph, and hugs to you too Ralph's mum.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

My heart hurts so bad for you. I'm SO sorry. So very sorry.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone.
Your kind words mean alot and are very comforting....although i am running out of Kleenex...

It is such a shame and insanely unfair that 2 young hedgies left us this week. Rivoli256 and I think that our boys will hang out together, keep each other company and get up to all kind of hedgie shenanigans.

RIP Ralph and Atty.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

RalphsMum said:


> It is such a shame and insanely unfair that 2 young hedgies left us this week. Rivoli256 and I think that our boys will hang out together, keep each other company and get up to all kind of hedgie shenanigans.
> 
> RIP Ralph and Atty.


it is insanely unfair that 2 such gorgeous young hedgies had to leave us...& had such long, hard struggles.            

i have no doubt Ralph & Atty will be up to all sorts of mischief, frolicking away, laughing little hedgie laughs, feeling wonderful, & sending us hedgie kisses from above.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of little Ralph. Rest well knowing that he knew how much he was and is loved.


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Rest peacefully Ralph, you are gone but you will never be forgotten.

xoxo


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss!


----------



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. RIP little Ralph


----------



## morgan (Mar 29, 2011)

I am so sorry! You never want any pets to leave, especially when they're young... Rest in peace Ralph and Atty.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry to hear this. We all know how much Ralph was loved and cared for. Rest in Peace Ralph.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

So sorry to hear of Ralph's passing.

Hugs!!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

My heart is breaking for you. Ralph was so loved and treasured, and he knew that. I am so very sorry.


----------

